# Second Chances--Historical Romance - $2.99



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)

My first book *Second Chances * is out this week on kindle for $2.99.


Lady Emma Easton's elopement to an elderly earl shields her from an abusive father, until her husband's death leaves her vulnerable once again. Only one man can protect her-the earl's trusted friend, Viscount Drake.

After losing his wife, Lord Drake vows never to marry again. But his heart warms to the young widow he's promised to protect. Emma's love frees him from the darkness that's consumed him. But now Drake must protect her from her father's evil whims, or face losing her forever.

I'm also offering a Free Prequel called *Emma's Chance* on my website at http://www.TessStJohn.com


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Tess, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)

My first book Second Chances is out on kindle.

Lady Emma Easton's elopement to an elderly earl shields her from an abusive father, until her husband's death leaves her vulnerable once again. Only one man can protect her-the earl's trusted friend, Viscount Drake.

After losing his wife, Lord Drake vows never to marry again. But his heart warms to the young widow he's promised to protect. Emma's love frees him from the darkness that's consumed him. But now Drake must protect her from her father's evil whims, or face losing her forever.

I'm also offering a Free Prequel called Emma's Chance on my website at http://www.TessStJohn.com.


----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)

My first book Second Chances is out on kindle.

Lady Emma Easton's elopement to an elderly earl shields her from an abusive father, until her husband's death leaves her vulnerable once again. Only one man can protect her-the earl's trusted friend, Viscount Drake.

After losing his wife, Lord Drake vows never to marry again. But his heart warms to the young widow he's promised to protect. Emma's love frees him from the darkness that's consumed him. But now Drake must protect her from her father's evil whims, or face losing her forever.

I'm also offering a Free Prequel called Emma's Chance on my website at http://www.TessStJohn.com.


----------



## PMartelly (May 1, 2011)

the excerpt on your site just hooked me. (sigh)
looks like i'll be making a purchase after I finish reading it!


----------



## PMartelly (May 1, 2011)

I just want you to know that I am 33% through your book and I LOVE LOVE LOVE it! 

Emma and Drake are both amazing! If Drake was a real man, I would marry him today. No questions asked. haha. 
And the suspense is killing me! gaaah!!
Definitely writing a review when I'm done!


----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks so much, PM!!  So glad you like it!!!


----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)

Second Chances is out on kindle--just click on my siggy.

I'm also offering a Free Prequel called Emma's Chance on my website at http://www.TessStJohn.com.


----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)

Second Chances is out on kindle--just click on my siggy.

I'm also offering a Free Prequel called Emma's Chance on my website at http://www.TessStJohn.com.


----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)

Second Chances is out on kindle--just click on my siggy.

I'm also offering a Free Prequel called Emma's Chance on my website at http://www.TessStJohn.com.


----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I was going to tell you I read your book in the Historical Romance thread, but that thread is in the Book Corner. 

I have to say that not very often does a book make me cry, especially right at the beginning. Woman, you made me cry TWICE and that was at 40% of the sample  . Right from the get go it hit me with the emotional hammer. There was no question after that sample if I was going to buy it  

I really really liked it. Slowly watching 2 people fall in love that didn't think they had any space left in their hearts was a treat. 

There was a quite understated beauty about the Hero and the heroine that was just so well felt. Lovely, just lovely. 
I am so bad at explaining things, which is why I leave the writing to those that know what they are doing  .

Nicely done Tess, nicely done indeed.


----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh Atunah, I'm thrilled you enjoyed SC!  And I'm so glad you enjoyed watching the love story develop. I really didn't feel I could rush that and it be realistic.

It is my greatest thrill to know I've touched a reader emotionally!!! That is always my goal!

I just can't thank you enough for the kind words! And trust me, dear, you're not bad at explaining...this post made my week!!


----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)

bump


----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)

Bumping


----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)

bump, bump, bump


----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)

bump, bump, bump


----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey Tess, I was wondering if there is another historical in the works?  .
You were planning a series there right? Right.


----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes, ma'am. I finally go it out December 31, 2012!


----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)




----------

